# Any Indians in Dubai for Australia migration...



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Any Indians in Dubai for Australia migration... It would be nice to know each other so we can share information, news, etc.....

Rgds, Anil
Email: [email protected]
Mob : +971(56)6829672
Facebook: aj34321


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*Thats me*

And that makes two of us then Anil.  Noted your number and shall call you shortly.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Nanu (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi..I need help..I m applying for dependent visa as my husband is on tr 485 visa Australia..they asked me to medicals on 13 feb..3 weeks gone and no response..wat does this mean??


----------



## balajivellai (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi friends,
I too interested in australia immigration, this my number +971555459728, if possible we can meet in a place in the weekends and share our experience .


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Anil

This is shakeel here.Living in Dubai.Got my PR recently.Planning to move in May.050-7083793 is my number.




aj34321 said:


> Any Indians in Dubai for Australia migration... It would be nice to know each other so we can share information, news, etc.....
> 
> Rgds, Anil
> Email: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## balajivellai (Jul 31, 2012)

shakeeltabu said:


> Hi Anil
> 
> This is shakeel here.Living in Dubai.Got my PR recently.Planning to move in May.050-7083793 is my number.


Dear Shakeel,
Thanks for your valuable support through phone , i got some clear idea from your side. 


Thanks
Balaji.v


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nanu,

I think you have to go for Medicals and submit the documents. In this thread, you will find one person named Shakeel. Recently he got his grant and he already did his medical prior.. Get in touch with him so he can guide you in detail.

Rgds, Anil




Nanu said:


> Hi..I need help..I m applying for dependent visa as my husband is on tr 485 visa Australia..they asked me to medicals on 13 feb..3 weeks gone and no response..wat does this mean??


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Shakeel,


It was nice talking to you.. I got good amount of information from you and yes congrats on your grant and all the best in find job.. I'm sure you can do this and you will get for sure... inshaallah..


Rgds, Anil




shakeeltabu said:


> Hi Anil
> 
> This is shakeel here.Living in Dubai.Got my PR recently.Planning to move in May.050-7083793 is my number.


----------



## oz_dreams (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi All,
Include me as well:
Hree is my progress so far:

Hi All,
Here are my ACS skills assessment timelines for those who are still waiting. 

ACS Applied 26th Oct 2012: Extra Documents Requested on 28th Oct 2012: Could not provide extra documents hence intimated ACS on 23rd Jan 2013: case moved to with Assessor (from stage 3 to 4) : 26th Jan 2013 : Moved to In Progress on 24 th Feb 2013 : Again documents requested (MCSE Certificate copy) on 25th Feb 2013 (case moved back from stage 4 to stage 3) : Documents submitted on 25th Feb 2013 : Moved to In progress on 26th Feb 2013 : Finally Result received on 27th Feb 2013.

IELTS: 8th December 2012 (7.5, 8, 7, 8) : 

EOI Submitted on 1st March 2013 (65 points)

Got 189 invite on 4th March2013. UAE PCC applied. 
Preparing to lodge 189 VISA.


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

How come you managed to get such beautiful numbers in IELTS.. i'm finding difficulty in Listening & Reading.. Any tips & tricks..?

Do you suggest to take a IELTS course?

Rgds, Anil





oz_dreams said:


> Hi All,
> Include me as well:
> Hree is my progress so far:
> 
> ...


----------



## oz_dreams (Mar 9, 2013)

aj34321 said:


> How come you managed to get such beautiful numbers in IELTS.. i'm finding difficulty in Listening & Reading.. Any tips & tricks..?
> 
> Do you suggest to take a IELTS course?
> 
> Rgds, Anil


Hi,
I did scottsenglish (online course) for listening and reading mainly as I know others who did the same and scored better than me (all 8).
For writing and speaking dominic cole's IELTS blog and other IELTS-Blogs are an excellent source.
Also did the exam at UOWD which has excellent facility (especially for listening)compared to others. 
I initially thought to go for some short courses at UOWD in case I am not able to score all 7 but was a bit lucky to get the desired score at first attempt. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi All,

Lets keep this thread alive, below are my timelines.

Earl


----------



## 777k (Mar 11, 2013)

hi all,Iam "K", nice to c this post ..iam in dxb too and into IT,i have also secured a ss for SA,plans r on to go to SA by end jan'14.. similar to everyone, i also have lot of concerns over landing on a suitable job .. would like to hear from the members about their preparation so far and what s on ur minds as how to get this done successfully ..on this note we cud start an active thread...:clap2:


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

777k said:


> hi all,Iam "K", nice to c this post ..iam in dxb too and into IT,i have also secured a ss for SA,plans r on to go to SA by end jan'14.. similar to everyone, i also have lot of concerns over landing on a suitable job .. would like to hear from the members about their preparation so far and what s on ur minds as how to get this done successfully ..on this note we cud start an active thread...:clap2:


What stage in the process are u currently in Mr K? Currently I have not planned anything on the job front.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## 777k (Mar 11, 2013)

i have secured the SC475 visa and hoping to reach SA by end jan'14.
any members have some good idea on handling the initial 4-6mnths once we land there on earning/shelter/food/schooling for kids ..may share their ideas and experiences here so as we can atleast build towards the journey .. thank you ..:clap2:


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

777k said:


> i have secured the SC475 visa and hoping to reach SA by end jan'14.
> any members have some good idea on handling the initial 4-6mnths once we land there on earning/shelter/food/schooling for kids ..may share their ideas and experiences here so as we can atleast build towards the journey .. thank you ..:clap2:


Hi,

Are you a Dubai applicant?

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi all,

Got my Dubai PCC done, it's a very straightforward process and does not take much time either, only 2 working days.

Let me know if anyone needs some guidance on this.

Applying for India PCC shortly, will keep this thread updated on the process.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

WoW! Just 2 days is good turnaround time indeed. How much does it cost though Earl!? 

Cheers,
G


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

gchabs said:


> WoW! Just 2 days is good turnaround time indeed. How much does it cost though Earl!?
> 
> Cheers,
> G


Hi,

Costs AED 210, you need your Emirates ID, a copy if your passport and visa.

You can do it at the Police HQ in Ghusais or at the Port Rashid Police Station.

I applied on Saturday and picked it up yesterday.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh Wicked! Looks like a smooth process. I look forward to knowing more on how long and how much getting one from India costs.

Cheers,
G


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

gchabs said:


> Oh Wicked! Looks like a smooth process. I look forward to knowing more on how long and how much getting one from India costs.
> 
> Cheers,
> G


Which stage of the process are u in?

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey Earl!

I haven't started my process yet. I must say, I'm quite about to though. You reckon you could PM your contact details!? I see a few hurdles in my way, probably, you could help me figure out some ways to wade through, considering your own experience in the process so far!? 

Cheers
G


----------



## gbr (Jul 20, 2013)

earldro said:


> Which stage of the process are u in?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Hii earldro. Have you got your India PCC done? What is the procedure and how long does it take? Have you got your grant already?


----------



## Moamen (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Dubai/Sharjah friends,

Can u advise where u were doing notary and translation ? how much it costs ?? Am in Sharjah


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

gbr said:


> Hii earldro. Have you got your India PCC done? What is the procedure and how long does it take? Have you got your grant already?


Hi,

The process for India PCC is quite simple, you first need to have your Dubai PCC. 

If your Indian passport was issued in UAE just proceed to BLS with the application form, copy of Dubai PCC and AED 151, if the passport is India issued, you would first need to get a clearance from the Indian consulate on the application form prior to submitting to BLS.

I am awaiting my grant.

Earl


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Moamen said:


> Hi Dubai/Sharjah friends,
> 
> Can u advise where u were doing notary and translation ? how much it costs ?? Am in Sharjah


For translation got it done thru a licensed translator, can give you the details if you want, regarding notarization best is to get it done in India, thats how I got it done, else you can check with BLS, they provide some attestation service.

Hope this helps.

Earl


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

How is everyone doing on this thread, no news for a long time, how are things progressing?


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

*Hi Earl*



earldro said:


> How is everyone doing on this thread, no news for a long time, how are things progressing?


Hi Earldro, 

I recenlty got PR and yet to plan my visa validation trip. It has been a year since you got your grant. When you visited Oz for visa validation? When you intend to move permanently?

Regards
Sarav


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Sarav said:


> Hi Earldro,
> 
> I recenlty got PR and yet to plan my visa validation trip. It has been a year since you got your grant. When you visited Oz for visa validation? When you intend to move permanently?
> 
> ...


Hi Sarav,

Congratulations on your grant.Yes, my grant is a year old now 

I did my validation trip in March/ April this year and plan to make the permanent move in Q1 of 2016.

When is your first entry date?.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

earldro said:


> Hi Sarav,
> 
> Congratulations on your grant.Yes, my grant is a year old now
> 
> ...


Hi Earl,

My first entry date would be in May 15 and permanent move in jun 16. By the way which profession you are in.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Sarav said:


> Hi Earl,
> 
> My first entry date would be in May 15 and permanent move in jun 16. By the way which profession you are in.


I am in the Training and development field Sarav, what about you.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

earldro said:


> I am in the Training and development field Sarav, what about you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


I am into IT working as ERP consultant. Please PM your contact number.


----------



## tijujoyse (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi guys. My name is Tiju. I also have a grant n did my first entry in July. Plan to move sometime by next year mid/end.
Am based in Auh. Would be good to connect.
0503185425


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

tijujoyse said:


> Hi guys. My name is Tiju. I also have a grant n did my first entry in July. Plan to move sometime by next year mid/end.
> Am based in Auh. Would be good to connect.
> 0503185425


I will create a whatsapp group. Let's be in touch.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Sarav said:


> I will create a whatsapp group. Let's be in touch.


Sounds. Good.. let's be in touch.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## tijujoyse (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes a whatsapp group will be a good idea


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

tijujoyse said:


> Yes a whatsapp group will be a good idea


So Sarav... What's happening on that group??

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Rish.M (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello Earl,

I am residing in Dubai,originally from blore,India. I am planning to migrate to OZ and require some suggestions and advise.I was wondering is it possible you could send me your contact so that I can discuss few mind boggling questions I have? 

Thanks a ton
Rish


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi All

Could anyone let me know the procedure to obtain Indian PCC in Dubai.. Since i am in Dubai i need to arrange for the Indian PCC from Dubai. your suggestions will be much appreciated.

Note: My Passport was issued in India.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

vinil said:


> Hi All
> 
> Could anyone let me know the procedure to obtain Indian PCC in Dubai.. Since i am in Dubai i need to arrange for the Indian PCC from Dubai. your suggestions will be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If the passport was issued in India you first need to get the application form 'OK'd' at the Indian consulate after getting the UAE PCC and then submit it at BLS.

Earl


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Earldro

Thanks for your reply... Could you please explain in detail.. what do you mean by Okd ? i mean could you please expalin me the complete procedure and the best time to visit Indian Consulate... sorry for the trouble.

And how long this entire process will take i mean the number of days before i get my Indian PCC.

Thanks


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

vinil said:


> Hi Earldro
> 
> Thanks for your reply... Could you please explain in detail.. what do you mean by Okd ? i mean could you please expalin me the complete procedure and the best time to visit Indian Consulate... sorry for the trouble.
> 
> ...


Hi.. First of all apologies for the late reply.. Please let me know if you still need an explanation.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## dxbaus (May 18, 2014)

Contemplating my move to Australia, wondering how are salaries in Australia when compared to Dubai, does your savings take a big hit?


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

dxbaus said:


> Contemplating my move to Australia, wondering how are salaries in Australia when compared to Dubai, does your savings take a big hit?


I'm guessing it does, cos a big piece will go out of ur salary as taxes.


----------



## 1115706 (Jan 28, 2016)

hi guys,
My name is Ashwath and I have just applied for the visa. Can someone guide me with IELTS?? How did you guys crack it?


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

varas said:


> hi guys, My name is Ashwath and I have just applied for the visa. Can someone guide me with IELTS?? How did you guys crack it?


By doing some practice tests.


----------



## kishorem2009 (Sep 25, 2017)

*Immigration to Australia*

Hi ,

I am an Indian and presently working in Abu Dhabi.

I would like to apply for PR to Australia .

Please ,help me to know the procedure or suggest some good consultants ,those who are offering services for immigration to Australia for Indian expats living in UAE.

Thank you.

Regards,

Kishore Mishra
<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content - see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

HI All,
I have queries with regards to obtaining PCC for Australian migration process. How can i obtain that? Is it online or will have to visit the Police station in Personal? Also, i am working in Dubai, but i used to previously stay in Dubai and i am currently staying in Ajman. So do i have to obtain separate certificates from Dubai and Ajman? Valuable inputs are required for my queries.

Thank You


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohammed786 said:


> HI All,
> I have queries with regards to obtaining PCC for Australian migration process. How can i obtain that? Is it online or will have to visit the Police station in Personal? Also, i am working in Dubai, but i used to previously stay in Dubai and i am currently staying in Ajman. So do i have to obtain separate certificates from Dubai and Ajman? Valuable inputs are required for my queries.
> 
> Thank You


What I have heard so far is that the process is very easy. You have to apply online and it does not that that long for them to issue one.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

But what about the letter from DIBP for obtaining the PCC as mentioned in the below link https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/uae.
For the letter metioned in the link, i will have to wait for the CO to be assigned which i believe is not the right way. Many people have directly managed to obtain the PCC without this letter i guess. Few have faced issues with the CO with regards to issuing of PCC from dubai police and not from ministry of interior. That's what is a bit confusing me.



insider580 said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> > HI All,
> ...


----------

